# Кто оперировался в ЦКБ гражданской авиации?



## dimon171 (14 Мар 2013)

Уважаемые форумчане. Кто из вас или ваших знакомых оперировался в ЦКБ гражданской авиации? Заведующий Рынков Игорь Петрович. Предложили там делать микродискоэктомию.Всем спасибо за мнения.


----------



## Аннэттка (5 Май 2013)

неужели никто???


----------



## dimon171 (5 Май 2013)

А вы там оперировались?


----------



## qwerty123456 (5 Июл 2016)

Так же интересует отзыв о этой больнице и в частности работает ли там еще Рынков Игорь Петрович?


----------

